# What kind of Riccia?



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

*Riccia ONE:*
Here it is sitting on paper: 









Here it is submerged in water: 









*Riccia TWO :*
Here it is sitting on paper: 









Here is a closer shot of the strands:









Thank you very much


----------

